# Gold Coast Holiday



## Kadee

I have been looking forward to our trip up to the Gold Coast to escape the very cold SA winter, for a month .
Beacuse we live 2 hours from Adelaide we decided to go to the city the day before our flight, due to the fact we had a 8.50 am flight to catch ..We decided we would stay in a motel not far from the airport ...Well we hardly had any sleep as it sounded like someone in one of the rooms above us was throwing the furniture around the room untill about 1 am ..I did report it on checking but they appeared to not even be interested ..that will be Last time we consider staying there....

We arrived at the airport in good time to catch our flight , which was real smooth for the 2.5 hour flight despite vey stormy conditions on leaving SA  the tempture was 10c 

On arrival in Coolangata we were greeted by a Beautifull sunny day of 25c ! The airport is fairly close to our accodomation and we arrived at our accodomation about an hour after landing ....

We decided we would have a cup of coffee before walking to the nearby shops to get s few essentials .,We just sat down with our cuppa and the whole unit started shaking, we thought the TV was going to fall over , I have only ever experienced a small tremor once before in my life ...We did see it mentioned on the news three days prior to coming up here they had a 5.2 earthquake in this area , I have personally never heard of this area having quakes o the past so I will ask some questions at the tourist office tomorrow ..


----------



## Warrigal

Don't panic Kadee. 
It's very unusual and the building standards are good. 
If you have another one and you feel nervous just move outside. 
You'll be perfectly safe.
Think of the stories you'll have to tell.


----------



## Kadee

Thanks DW we are only in a two story building,it's an older building so not sure what the standards would have been when this was built .... it was a little scary  wondering what was happening, we both just looked at one another wide eyed ..


----------



## hollydolly

OH Blimey Kadee....what a an interesting start to your long awaited trip, but just take DW's advice, and I'm sure you're going to have a wonderful time from now on...things can surely only get better..have a fab time..


----------



## Sparky

Wow, what an adventurous start to your holiday, all that and a subtropical climate too. I'd like to visit but it's a long-long way from rainy old England.


----------



## Shirley

*Well, Kadee, look at it this way; it has got to get better from here on in. ~~~~ Doesn't it? *


----------



## hollydolly

Sparky said:


> Wow, what an adventurous start to your holiday, all that and a subtropical climate too. I'd like to visit but it's a long-long way from rainy old England.



Blimey sparky where are you?...it's not raining here  it's sunny and 74 degrees..  gonna be hotter tomorrow


----------



## Warrigal

5.7 magnitude is not to be sneezed at. That's a rare event in Australia.


----------



## Sparky

hollydolly said:


> Blimey sparky where are you?...it's not raining here  it's sunny and 74 degrees..  gonna be hotter tomorrow



You know it wont last Holly, here today then gone before you know it, rain is always on it's way. Apparently it's been the wettest July on record and the windiest year in two decades. 
I'm on the Kent coast where perhaps the sea likes to be topped up more often.


----------



## hollydolly

You're right although the first part of July was very hot here..the latter part has been unseasonably wet..but we've had a good few hot days this last week , and I've just looked at the long range forecast for August...errrk it's looking like it's gonna be wet a lot...noooooooooo!!.


----------



## Kadee

Dame Warrigal said:


> 5.7 magnitude is not to be sneezed at. That's a rare event in Australia.


Oh yes we thought it was just a tremor BUT it was an earthquake .. Biggest to hit in over 100 years ....Our South Aussie friends said serve you right for teasing us :laugh::laugh: They said hold on to your spare parts there is possibly more coming mg1: It's going to be 26 here today :excited:we can feel our bones thawing out already ..


----------



## Kadee

View from airport window just before leaving yesterday ..And a view from our front door today about the same time as photo was taken in SA look at the difference ..The blue building you can just see in the right corner of the photo is Twin Towns where we go for most of our entertainment / dancing it's a huge RSL club and called TT due to being on NSW / Qld border 
This photo is NSW if I walk across the road to the right  I will be in Qld


----------



## Kadee

hollydolly said:


> OH Blimey Kadee....what a an interesting start to your long awaited trip, but just take DW's advice, and I'm sure you're going to have a wonderful time from now on...things can surely only get better..have a fab time..


Thanks Holly it's our fault if we don't kick up our heels while away we normally don't stay "home " much I have already charged the camera ready for  action  this area has  beautifull surfing  beaches, as well as other nice green open areas/ parks


----------



## Kadee

A couple of photos of my surroundings where I'm staying for my hoildays 
First one you can just see an orange car across the park , parked out front of another unit of where I'm staying ( I move on sat the another larger unit four doors from where I'm now)

The other is of the Jack Evans boat harbour at the back of the club ( it's a river that runs into the sea not far from where the photo was taken) Photos taken from the club, called Twin Towns which I have mentioned in previous posts is so named beacuse it's on the NSW/ Qld Border. It has almost non stop free entertainment 10am -- To midnight 7 days a week anything from bingo ....to rock n roll bands.
So we don't have far to walk when we feel like attending a show at the club


----------



## Ameriscot

Lovely! Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## hollydolly

Looks like a pretty place kadee.. and close to everything you need.


----------



## Pam

Looks beautiful, enjoy your hols.


----------



## Ruthanne

Very nice photos.  I couldn't tell from your posts where you are on vacation.  We have a Gold Coast on the street next to me here in Ohio.


----------



## Ameriscot

Annie said:


> Very nice photos.  I couldn't tell from your posts where you are on vacation.  We have a Gold Coast on the street next to me here in Ohio.



Australia.


----------



## Kadee

I have taken lots of photos with my camera , as I've had trouble trying to take them with the iPad ( it seems to blacken out one side of photo if you try taking them outside) I will post more when I get home and transfer them to  my laptop


----------



## Ruthanne

Ameriscot said:


> Australia.


That's a place I'd like to vacation in, too!


----------



## Ameriscot

Annie said:


> That's a place I'd like to vacation in, too!



Love it! We've been twice to see in-laws there and to tour around. Thinking of skipping Thailand winter after this one and going to Australia.


----------



## Kadee

Here is a couple of photos of the Main Street shopping/ High rise accommodation area, of Coolangatta ...there is many more high rises in the area on the sea side street which is the next street over from this one which is called Griffith street, the photos are a little dark due to shadows I took them this morning about 9 am


----------



## Warrigal

Anyone visiting the Gold Coast should also consider a visit to the hinterland which is a mountainous area inland from the coast. It has some lovely views and nature walks.


----------



## Kadee

We have nice photos on camera I will share when we get home .Hubby went out whale watching a few days ago and took some very nice snaps of whales, and the Beautifull coast line up here in Qld/ NSW ..We'd love to get up the the mountains and areas DW mentioned but it's hard without a car, there are many day trips you can take at reasonable prices., however many of the hills tours from Coolangatta include winery visits that don't interest us ... We visited North Stradbroke Island last year, it's a tour I would recomend ...are planning on driving up here next year, so we can visit  other places like the national parks that  interest us ...(We have already booked this unit for a month next July/Aug)


----------

